
Opternative, an online eye test - jdauriemma
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/eye-doctor-laptop-will-see-now/
======
joeevans1000
> "I invariably put it off until I’ve mooched a pair of contacts from everyone
> I know."

Am I the only one trying to ponder this without success?

------
jeffehobbs
*if you're under 40.

